# AFI Cinematography - 2023



## jaycee

Hey! Anyone else here applying?


----------



## Chris W

Here our are current stats for the program:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Our full Acceptance Data for the program (breakdown of dates, scholarships, GPA, test scores, and demographics etc) is in the link above.

Also here are the past cinematography threads:



			Search results for query: AFI Cinematography
		


Good luck!

Be sure to log your application in our Application Database when you submit. 

Here's all the AFI Cinematography Applications in our database.


----------



## Rent_Treznor

Hi there!
yup! also applying to the cinematography discipline

hope your application is going well


----------



## Chris W

The deadline is December 1st. Online session is coming up tomorrow:

October 8 at 1:00 p.m. PT (Zoom)
THE CRAFT OF CINEMATOGRAPHY W/ DISCIPLINE HEAD STEPHEN LIGHTHILL AND ALUMNI AYINDE ANDERSON









						The Craft of Cinematography with Discipline Head Stephen Lighthill And Alumni Ayinde Anderson | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				












						Admissions Events | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com


----------



## Chris W

From an AFI email I just got:

The application deadline for the Cinematography, Editing, Producing and Production Design disciplines has been extended. Please note that all online application materials and portfolio requirements must be received by *8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on Wednesday, January 4, 2023*.


----------



## POTATAS

Also applying to the program!

Good luck, ya'll!


----------



## deezasaur

I've applied to cinematography, submitted my application on 1st December '22.


----------



## jaycee

Awesome, good luck to everyone! 

I noticed some of my Vimeo links have been opened periodically since I submitted. Anyone else have updates?


----------



## POTATAS

Oohh, getting activity on mine as well. I didn't expect that, since I think I saw from an older thread that they use third party viewers which don't account into YT or Vimeo's viewcount. 

But change is change. No emails yet, though


----------

